# Lake Somerville white bass



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm home in LaPorte this week, tying up a few loose ends that should have been done awhile ago, but the crappie were biting, so they had to wait......I did talk to Bruce Williamson at Lake Somerville Marina tonight and he said the white bass are continuing to school all over the lake....Limits in an hour or less is common.....Just thought I would pass this on to those who have been sending pm's asking about the white bass......Now is the time to go after 'em................Capt. Wayne


----------

